# i915PM not socket 479 compatible with Yonah and Merom?



## MikeX (Sep 25, 2006)

i got a ASUS A6VM with i915PM mod
i open the CPU socket up and it said "mPGA479M socket" with pentium M 735 Dothan in it
i Wondered if Core 1/2 duo mobile will work on that motherboard or not
my openion is that it might work with core 1 but not very sure with 64 bit core 2
The fact that im using ddr2 533mhz which is a 64bit bandwidth, so would it able to run core 2 ?


Image of the socket 479 CPU  pentium m 735, still running while taken the pic.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 25, 2006)

c2d is s775


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 26, 2006)

Core 2 Duo is for Laptops too, but I'm not sure at all if it will work on that board.


----------



## MikeX (Sep 26, 2006)

cdawall said:


> c2d is s775



i am talking about C2D-m not the desktop ones
Core 2 Duo desktop > 775 Conroe and Allendale
Core 2 Duo mobile > 475 Merom
here http://uk.insight.com/apps/nbs/inde...g=en-gb&K=&M=&400448v=Socket+479&SB=plh&PS=50
they sell core 1 and 2 mobile at the same price

im not sure if its 915PM but its a socket 479
can any 1 solve this mystery?
is it really 915PM notebook?


----------



## largon (Sep 26, 2006)

915 series chipsets do not support Core 2 Duo. 
Only 945'ers accept Merom.


----------



## MikeX (Sep 26, 2006)

largon said:


> 915 series chipsets do not support Core 2 Duo.
> Only 945'ers accept Merom.



i know u mailed me
 this is my socket




seems to be insertable, but the motherboard wont support it then
lets see one day some 1 release a bios update for support core 1 duo
this could be a Asus CT-479 in here, so at least i can use 2ghz+ pentium-M

i got some questions
1.For the first quotes; "is this i915PM ????????"
2.If core 1 is inserted, will it even run?
3.will the battery of my note will go faster, suz it more than 21W (but its says more power consumption 20%)


----------



## largon (Sep 26, 2006)

It's not likely that the lack of Core 1 / 2 Duo support for i915 serie chipsets would be fixable via a bios update. For example desktop Core 2 Duo won't work with most of the older LGA775 chipsets and boards because of hardware incompatiblity (voltage regulators, etc.). 

i915 is a Pentium-M chipset. Core 1 / 2 Duo requires a i945. 

1. ASUS A6VM does have i915PM chipset 
2. Core 1/2 processors would most likely refuse to POST (or even cause damage) if plugged into that board
3. Yes


----------



## MikeX (Sep 26, 2006)

largon said:


> It's not likely that the lack of Core 1 / 2 Duo support for i915 serie chipsets would be fixable via a bios update. For example desktop Core 2 Duo won't work with most of the older LGA775 chipsets and boards because of hardware incompatiblity (voltage regulators, etc.).
> 
> i915 is a Pentium-M chipset. Core 1 / 2 Duo requires a i945.
> 
> ...




the motherboard should have maximum voltage limitation or at a range and the processer can also be downclock/voltage too ryte? - same with bus speed
Watt of the CPU only effect the battery, am i correct?
Core 1 has 0.1 less voltage neede than my pentium-m, so would it be heating up a little
i would try core 1 until i have my 2nd laptop first lol

erm any merchant sell 945pm motherboards? XD


----------



## cdawall (Sep 27, 2006)

try ebay someone will have a broken dell w/ the mobo you need


----------



## tkpenalty (Aug 10, 2008)

No, the chipset simply will not work with the CPU. Thats all. (Yeah I know it sucks) 

I want a pentium M for my eeepc


----------

